# Some useful and free SU ruby scripts



## Steve Maskery (5 Dec 2006)

Whilst fumbling around for the Podium plugin Dave's been raving about, I found some other SU scripts on the same page. The Fillet one looks especially useful, I've wanted something like that for ages.

http://www.ohyeahcad.com/download/index.php

Enjoy


----------



## Nick W (5 Dec 2006)

Steve,

Which fillet script are you talking about? I've downloaded the 2D and 3D ones, but can't seem to get the 2D one to work.

The Chamfer script will be useful too.

At the moment I'm downloading the photorealistic textures - 30 minutes in, 30 more to go - It says that there are 107 wood textures among all the others so it has to be worth a look.

EDIT: OK I've got the 2D fillet hacked now - its on the tools menu and you need to type the radius after selecting the menu entry. #-o

EDIT 2: There is a lot of good stuff in the Photorealistic Textures but not in the way of useful timber - the wood stuff is parquet, fencing etc. Ho Hum.


----------

